# spalted apple &crotch walnut



## davduckman2010 (Oct 14, 2014)

View attachment 61845 finaly found some time to cut these up tonite been working 6 to 7 days a week lately. heres a apple tree I cut down it was half dead standing got a couple sharp blocks out of the bottom . the big one 19 x 5 x 4. solid nice figure and spalt. also cut some duck & goose blanks out of a small walnut crotch. dam sure miss sawing crap up

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 14, 2014)

I did not know Plumbers were that busy this time of year!!

PS- Nice wood!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 14, 2014)

sundays are 71.00 an hr . I can take 2 days off during the week and go hunting

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 14, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> sundays are 71.00 an hr . I can take 2 days off during the week and go hunting



Hell work sat and Sun and take the rest of the week off.................


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 14, 2014)

EXACTLY

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> dam sure miss sawing crap up


You and me both brother.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

